# pb synchronisation evernote awesome note



## diver1 (19 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Sur mon IPhone, j'ai plus d'un millier de notes dans Evernote mais n'arrive pas à les synchroniser avec awesome.
Dans Awesome, je fais réglages/sync et transfert/sync et ransférer (evernote)/synchroniser maintenant. L'horloge tourne mais pas de transfert !
Pourtant le compte Evernote est bien affiché sur l'écran.
NB : je ne veux pas passer par le transfert car je veux synchroniser avec tous mes dossiers.

J'ai essayé en cliquant sur "réunitialiser information de synchro". Un cinquantaine de notes se sont transférées mais sans aucun dossier.

Comment faire ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## diver1 (21 Août 2011)

Personne ?


----------

